
Vengeance Is Ours; by Jared Diamond - sarosh
http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2008/04/21/080421fa_fact_diamond?printable=true
======
bgutierrez
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=173475>

~~~
sarosh
Thanks; not sure why the YC dupe check failed...

